# FWD SALE: BILSTEIN SPORT + "HD" SHOCKS - $439.95 SHIPPED!



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

Greetings,
Is it time to replace your '98-'01 Audi A6 FWD vehicle with a set of shocks? Whether you want to run (or already run) a lowering spring, or simply want to maintain your stock ride height, yet want a more controlled and firmer ride, MJM Autohaus (www.mjmautohaus.com) and Bilstein Shocks have the answer for you. Bilstein offers two types of shock absorbers for your FWD A6 that will suit whatever kind of driving you want to do and can work with whatever spring you're running with them - the Bilstein Sport Shocks (for lowered cars) or the Bilstein Heavy Duty Shocks (for cars using stock springs). All sets below include both front and rear shocks.
*BILSTEIN SPORT SHOCKS**:*
The Bilstein Sport Shock is for the performance-minded enthusiast needing a damper designed to work with a more aggressively rated lowering spring. Bilstein Sports deliver absolute mastery of the road surface and are designed to push a car's suspension to its performance peak. In addition to being designed to work with lowering springs, these shocks are perfect for use with performance sway bars or an upgraded tire and wheel package. All Bilstein Shocks include a limited lifetime warranty from the Bilstein. 
*BILSTEIN HEAVY DUTY (HD) SHOCKS**:*
The Bilstein Heavy Duty (HD) Shocks are designed to improve handling and stability without sacrificing ride comfort. The HDs offer super damping ability that makes them ideal for heavy hauling for occasional off-road use, while maintaining an exceptional "street" ride. In addition, the HD's performance does not gradually decline from age like your OEM shock absorber from use or heat, require no compensating manual adjustments as with conventional multi-tube units. All Bilstein HD Shocks include a limited lifetime warranty from the Bilstein. 








*PRICING**:*
- $439.95 for the Bilstein Sport Shocks: CLICK HERE
- $439.95 for the Bilstein Heavy Duty Shocks: CLICK HERE


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FWD SALE: BILSTEIN SPORT + "HD" SHOCKS - $439.95 SHIPPED! ([email protected])*

*DEALS ON SPRINGS**:*
Are you looking to do add a set of performance lowering springs to your Bilstein Sport Shock order? How low do you want to do? Options: that's what MJM Autohaus has always been about. From a mild drop (give or take 1") to those wanting a something more (1.3" to 1.8"), we can get you squared away. We offer lowering springs from B&G, Eibach, KONI, and _*NEUSPEED*_ for your FWD B5. Whether you're in a sedan or wagon, we can 'get ya B5 dropped' for you. If you're in the market for a set of springs with shocks, IM us here or post up and we'll put something together for you.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FWD SALE: BILSTEIN SPORT + "HD" SHOCKS - $439.95 SHIPPED! ([email protected])*

*HOW LOW DO YOU WANT TO GO? FROM MILD TO DUMPED - MJM HAS OPTIONS FROM THE BEST NAMES IN SPRINGS TO GET YOU DROPPED!*


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: FWD SALE: BILSTEIN SPORT + "HD" SHOCKS - $439.95 SHIPPED! ([email protected])*

All IMs have been met with responses.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FWD SALE: BILSTEIN SPORT + "HD" SHOCKS - $439.95 SHIPPED! ([email protected])*

*ANNOUNCEMENT:* MJM Autohaus is now a Stocking Warehouse Distributor for H&R Special Springs and has six (6) pallets of H&R Springs for Audis currently in transit to us for a delivery date of March 22nd. We'll also be stocking the full line of H&R Sway Bars, Coilover Kits, and Spacers, too, so be sure to hit us up for great deals on anything H&R. All in stock items will ship immediately and be at your lower 48 U.S. door within 4-6 business days.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: FWD SALE: BILSTEIN SPORT + "HD" SHOCKS - $439.95 SHIPPED! ([email protected])*

A6 4.2L owner? Eibach or H&R Springs with Bilstein Sport Shocks - $719.95 with free shipping!


----------

